# Reef Central has been completely hacked



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know vb APC runs on but ya'll should be informed as to what happened to Reef Central so it doesnt happen to this forum. See this blog for what happened and mods feel free to move this post where it best belongs. Yikes. 
http://www.reefbuilders.com/2009/07/16/reef-central-offline-indefinitely-database-destroyed/


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

doh! backup and live on the same server? ouch.
I'd hope CG and anybody else would not make that same mistake.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

More accurately:
http://www.reefbuilders.com/

The site is just fine. It was just updating the servers, and someone spreading rumors.

Gotta love the drama :blabla:

-Philosophos


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I've moved it to the Water Bucket, as this seems to be the most appropriate place for this topic.

That's an interesting read, with all the people chiming in whether or not it's real. Looking at the site, this looks like misinformation....but we'll see 

If they did back up on the same server, that would be a poor practice for sure, though


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

whew. that did sound a bit odd.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

RC is a huge community... I'm a long time member.


----------

